# Ft Morgan 5/18/13



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Got to the water about 6 am. First line wasn't in the water 5 minutes had my first pomp of the day. Caught the next one about 30 minutes later after that it was all whiting with some tipping the scale at 2lbs. Arrived at 6 left at 10 final count 2 pomps and 11 whiting all caught on fresh peeled shrimp.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Those are some nice whiting. What area were you, I fish veterans rd from time to time.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

I usually fish Morgantown.. nice and peaceful there and always do good.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice batch! Those are some great whiting!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice catch!! The whiting are darker than ones I've seen, is that from being out of the water, or the norm where you at?


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

I think they are a little more darker on ft morgan because of the bay pushing all the mud out all the time. But they sure are delicious!


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

You have a place in Morgan town or is there a public access.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

public access. go in Morgantown go to stop sign hang a right go down about a half mile. It should be the first gravel road to the left. Big parking area with a walkway to the beach. Its always been a good spot for me. Good Luck!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Some pig whiting, those suckers are going to taste good!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's a nice catch!!!!


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

